# Help me find a saddle?!?!?!



## Cruise22 (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you checked usedsaddles.com I hear they have a good new and used inventory


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I have one for sale, it's not black, but darker. You can dye any saddle you like black for less than $20 worth of leather dye.

Facebook
Here is the link with photos and measurements
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

tell me more about this dying of saddles....Is it easy? just remove the conchos etc? I do want black for sure. shes a black horse with all black tack except her purple saddle pad...she is going to look amazing when i get it all together :-D


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Dying a saddle black can be done but there's no guarantee the dye won't continually bleed onto your clothes. It's not just a matter of applying the dye. First, the shine has to be removed and that's with a toxic substance (nail polish remover)that requires plenty of fresh air. It can be purchased by the quart. One has to check the leather in all kinds of light to be sure there are no shiney spots or the dye won't take. It is best to tackle one complete piece of leather at a time, such as a fender, rear jockey. That way you can stop as the piece is done. Never stop partway across a piece of leather or it will show up later like a water line. Once the leather is dry you need to take it outside in good sunlight and again looke for areas that didn't quite take the dye and reapply. The final step is going over it with turpentine and a ton of rags to remove the excess dye. A coat of atom wax will add some shine. I make my own black dye but use it mainly for touchups and there's no bleeding. Since I'm not real familiar with it I may tackle an old halter or headstall.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a 17 inch ranch cutter that was hand built. I can post pics if you are interested. I'm asking $1000 or best offer. It's also not black but most saddles aren't.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

LuckyRVT said:


> tell me more about this dying of saddles....Is it easy? just remove the conchos etc? I do want black for sure. shes a black horse with all black tack except her purple saddle pad...she is going to look amazing when i get it all together :-D


 I had a blck horse and bought a black saddle and wished I hadn't. The black really stood out as not matching. Now I would buy dark brown so it doesn't clash.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Is there even such a thing as black leather western saddle out there? I've seen synthetic ones of course, but never a leather.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, I had a black leather Circle Y that I sold last year, Val. It was a Park & Ranch and not a show saddle, but it was black. Had a sueded seat and basketweave leather. Nice saddle. Gave someone a real bargain, since I had no use for it and didn't want it to just continue sitting in my tack room.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Here you go: Add to Cart

It's a bit over budget though. If you really want to break the bank you could go for this sucker:










It only costs roughly the price of a new car :shock:

Unfortunately black just isn't a very popular color for western saddles. They're slowly starting to make their way back into the show pen, but it hasn't really caught on yet. Good luck! These guys have a good selection of used saddles you might want to browse through too: Western saddles; Billy Cook, Circle Y , Tucker & used western trail saddles


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Is there even such a thing as black leather western saddle out there? I've seen synthetic ones of course, but never a leather.



Several 





















.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the first saddle! Google the back in lack collection by weaver leather that's the head stall etc I want
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Is there even such a thing as black leather western saddle out there? I've seen synthetic ones of course, but never a leather.


Yes I have a Nash roping saddle all black. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/nash-saddles-104067/

Rawhide


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Check this saddle out....Im really loving it...

16" 17" Tex Tan Trail Pleasure Saddle 08-4903-c7


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a roping saddle for sale that is very dark leather, and like said already you could dye it. $650 p.m me if you want more info


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

FOUND YOU! LOL. Don't know if you'd be willing to ship, there's a saddle in my area! Black saddle, looks nice fits your measurements and enough silver to show, though you could check it out! 

Saddle for sale


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Several
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE the first one, where is it on the website?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For years Morgans were shown in black saddles to keep everything toned down.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.


Annanoel, will send you the link, it is on my other website




.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Yep, I had a black leather Circle Y that I sold last year, Val. It was a Park & Ranch and not a show saddle, but it was black. Had a sueded seat and basketweave leather. Nice saddle. Gave someone a real bargain, since I had no use for it and didn't want it to just continue sitting in my tack room.


Interesting! I assume black western saddles are not in a fashion at the moment (since I've never seen it around on horses (whether trails or team penning) or in stores). 

Thanks for posting pics, folks! Good to learn something new!


----------

